# R. imitator 'nominant'



## Imitator Lamasi (Aug 12, 2010)

I am somewhat new to dart frogs and trying to breed my first pair. I have a male Imitator in an 18x18x18 well planted cube. He has been in there by himself for a few months and is calling. I just put a suspected female in with him and one of his first displays was opening his mouth kind of rubbing it with his front foot and closing it. He did this for a good 5 or 10 mins. He then hopped around a little eating flies. He got a little bit closer to her and then hopped up into some foliage and started calling.

Has anyone seen an imitators territorial display or breeding display, who can help me translate any of this? 

Thank you!

Jesse


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like he was shedding and eating his skin.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Sounds like he was shedding and eating his skin.


Yup sounds like it.

Was this in the morning just after lights on by any chance?

This is when I catch all my frogs shedding.

Richie


----------



## Imitator Lamasi (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, actually. About 20 mins after turning the lights on.

Jesse


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Sound like molting to me...my frog does that too..did u see any white stuff and like eatibg them?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

It's freaky the first time you see it but yeah he's just shedding and eating his skin.


----------

